# Cat-proof pigeon trap



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

I am building a simple cat-proof Pigeon-trap. Could someone suggest how high and wide the entry should be for a single pigeon to enter one at a time ? 

I am thinking 7-inches high and 5-inches wide - Is that too small ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Skyglider (Mar 9, 2014)

Kabootarbaaz said:


> I am building a simple cat-proof Pigeon-trap. Could someone suggest how high and wide the entry should be for a single pigeon to enter one at a time ?
> 
> I am thinking 7-inches high and 5-inches wide - Is that too small ?
> 
> Thanks.


I've read that some folks use a 4" PVC 45 degree elbow as a drop down trap. So I think your dimensions should be fine.

The entry in this video looks to be about 5" square as a best guess:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avbzpXllOE0

Skyglider


----------

